

All targets are moving targets - freshfey
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/they-are-all-moving-targets

======
unoti
Something I've observed as a programmer for the last 20 years: there will
always be people who don't want to move on, feel like it's too tiresome to
learn something new, and feel like their technology is all they'll ever need
to know. It's striking how they'll have heated arguments defending their old
dying techniques until their death or retirement. Throw a rock and you can hit
such a person, just be sure it's not you. There's a funny and insightful book
called Somebody Moved My Cheese, which covers this aspect of the ever changing
world. The book only takes an hour or so to read and is quite charming.

~~~
engtech
There's an inverse curve to being the dinosaur who doesn't want to change.
When your technology is phasing out its hard to find work, but when the
technology is old and crufty and you're one of the few people who know it then
you are in demand again.

~~~
dredmorbius
If you're planning on riding that curve, pick your obsoleting technologies
very, very carefully. There's plenty of old tech out there which is just plain
dead.

------
farnja
I agree with the premise and it's a smart article, but the outcomes aren't
mutually exclusive. You can recognize imminent change and thus plan for the
future while still suing to protect a revenue stream. If it makes economic
(both directly or indirectly) sense to sue, people will sue - regardless of
future innovations they may or may not have in the pipeline.

